# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



## Pauly (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't realise this all CG-fest was out now/soon! And neither did you???

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/teenagemutantninjaturtles/trailer2/


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been fully aware, but I don't know how I feel about it. As nostalgic as I am about the Ninja Turtles, the previews I've seen make this movie look kind of stupid. If they're going to make another TMNT movie, it needs to be live action with the work of the Jim Henson studio. Most of the incarnations of the turtles I've seen in the last several years have been pretty lame. I guess I really only liked the first two movies and the ooold animated series. I feel similarly about Batman. There's so much potential there, but most of the people that get a hold of the rights don't know what to do with them, and the only Batman series I ever really liked was the old cartoon (the one that I think Batman Beyond was supposed to take place after). Mark Hamil _owns_ the Joker. At this point I'm just babbling because I haven't slept...


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

Not gonna see it.

Don't fuck with the original.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

I've known about this movie for awhile. I love the idea of going CGI with the characters. I love the style of the movie. I still don't love how it's such a kiddie flick, and they're missing half the characters from the comics/80s tv show.

I mean, this is what, the 4th TMNT movie? We've yet to see Krang, Bebop, Rocksteady, the Technodrome, or any of the bad guys from Dimension X. It's fucking rediculous. It'd be like the Transformers movie not having the Decepticons, X-men not having the Brotherhood, Superman without Lex Luthor, Spiderman without Venom (oh wait!  ), etc. I want to watch TMNT for nostalgia, and it NEEDS those characters (and Shredder for god's sake!) for me at least and probably most young adults to get into the story again.

They released the TMNT arcade game from 1989 on Xbox Live last week, and a few buddies of mine & I spent a couple hours going through and just having tons of fun beating up the old bad guys from the show. That was fun, those characters were great and counterbalanced each other well.

The TMNT creaters haven't done anything good with the IP in about 15 years. They keep trying to make it modern & relevant, when they should just learn their place is nostalgia. That's fucking sad they can't figure that out.

I get passionate about this one because it was my favorite comic book & TV show when I was a kid & I hate to see them pissing all over a formula that would work if they'd just let it.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2007)

I take it you liked the Archie's series comics, then? I was a fan of the original Eastman and Laird Mirage books, until the whole thing got really commercialized and lost it's "edge". (I hated the movies and the first cartoon series, since it was WAY too "kiddiefied" for me. I haven't seen the new series.) The new movie looks like it might have something to it, but probably not - I'll never underestimate Hollywood's ability to misunderstand the true appeal of comics like that...

Yeah, I'm a curmudgeon when it comes to comics. At least HBO did "Spawn" some justice, since the movie was so awful...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 22, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I've been fully aware, but I don't know how I feel about it. As nostalgic as I am about the Ninja Turtles, the previews I've seen make this movie look kind of stupid. If they're going to make another TMNT movie, it needs to be live action with the work of the Jim Henson studio. Most of the incarnations of the turtles I've seen in the last several years have been pretty lame. I guess I really only liked the first two movies and the ooold animated series. I feel similarly about Batman. There's so much potential there, but most of the people that get a hold of the rights don't know what to do with them, and the only Batman series I ever really liked was the old cartoon (the one that I think Batman Beyond was supposed to take place after). Mark Hamil _owns_ the Joker. At this point I'm just babbling because I haven't slept...



I know the feeling...I'm a huuuuuuuge Batman fan, so I'm aware of how many shitty interpretations of the character there have been. The old Batman cartoon (the one related to JLU and Batman Beyond) was beyond supreme, and the Tim Burton films were great, but then there's the old Adam West tv shows, and the Joel Schumacher movies, which were both abominations. Having said that, I have high hopes for the next one, as Batman Begins was just brilliant...

Regarding the Turtles, I think this is a serious mistake, as the older films/cartoons were so much a part of most people's childhoods that any attempt to 'improve' them is doomed to failure.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I take it you liked the Archie's series comics, then? I was a fan of the original Eastman and Laird Mirage books, until the whole thing got really commercialized and lost it's "edge". (I hated the movies and the first cartoon series, since it was WAY too "kiddiefied" for me. I haven't seen the new series.) The new movie looks like it might have something to it, but probably not - I'll never underestimate Hollywood's ability to misunderstand the true appeal of comics like that...
> 
> Yeah, I'm a curmudgeon when it comes to comics. At least HBO did "Spawn" some justice, since the movie was so awful...



I'm a fan of the ultra-violent original comics. I believe those were the original Eastman & Laird comics, but i could be wrong. I was so young when the TV show came out, that it's a part of my childhood. I loved the show when I was 8 or 9 years old or so.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I'm a fan of the ultra-violent original comics. I believe those were the original Eastman & Laird comics, but i could be wrong. I was so young when the TV show came out, that it's a part of my childhood. I loved the show when I was 8 or 9 years old or so.



Yeah, the ultra-violent ones (#1-#16, and some of the "Tales") are my absolute favorite comics ever. I was a teenager when they came out, so I was a little resistive to the original cartoon series, although I do find it amusing when I run across it. The movies made me want to gag, though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Not gonna see it.
> 
> Don't fuck with the original.





if you're going to fuck with the original, at least do it WELL.


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw it last night and I liked it. Its cool go see it.


----------



## Drache713 (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got back from seeing it and I really enjoyed it, they kept making references to lines from the first movie and while it was CGI and still had humor throughout it had a darker vibe to it, like the first film or the old comics. If you're a fan of the first movie or the comics, go check this out!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I've known about this movie for awhile. I love the idea of going CGI with the characters. I love the style of the movie. I still don't love how it's such a kiddie flick, and they're missing half the characters from the comics/80s tv show.
> 
> I mean, this is what, the 4th TMNT movie? We've yet to see Krang, Bebop, Rocksteady, the Technodrome, or any of the bad guys from Dimension X. It's fucking rediculous. It'd be like the Transformers movie not having the Decepticons, X-men not having the Brotherhood, Superman without Lex Luthor, Spiderman without Venom (oh wait!  ), etc. I want to watch TMNT for nostalgia, and it NEEDS those characters (and Shredder for god's sake!) for me at least and probably most young adults to get into the story again.
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. Great post. TMNT was my favorite thing as a kid. I loved the ultra violent/R-rated original comics from the early 80s. Somewhere in storage I have the originals of some of those, as well as the colored long book versions - great stuff. One of them I remember had a story called "Night Life" that was pretty cool. I also liked the original cartoon and 1st movie though as well though. Everything that has been done since 1989 with the TMNT franchise has been a disgrace.

The original TMNT Arcade game owns, as does Turtles in Time. I've played those arcade roms online a few times, great fun.


----------



## Vince (Mar 25, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> I just got back from seeing it and I really enjoyed it, they kept making references to lines from the first movie and while it was CGI and still had humor throughout it had a darker vibe to it, like the first film or the old comics. If you're a fan of the first movie or the comics, go check this out!



Spoiler or no spoiler, does Shredder make any appearance in the movie? If no, I'm simply not seeing it.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 25, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Spoiler or no spoiler, does Shredder make any appearance in the movie? If no, I'm simply not seeing it.



Thats kind of funny, Shredder is my pal as well and I feel the same way. He was a badass. I used to draw my own TMNT comics that were epic when I was a kid, that was a fun. It usually ended up with Splinter a hanging from the cieling or a mangled torso, the Turtles usually betraying to join Shredder's forces. Yep, not your average 11 year old I guess.


----------



## Drache713 (Mar 25, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Spoiler or no spoiler, does Shredder make any appearance in the movie? If no, I'm simply not seeing it.





Spoiler



No, he doesn't make an appearence...but they OBVIOUSLY make a hint/allude to there being another movie with him in it.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 25, 2007)

You get to see his helmet in probably the most epic scene in the movie. I actually got a little chill there.

On the whole though, I was really disappointed with it. There was a lot of potential for this to be a _really_ good movie laong the lines of Batman Begins and I loved the premise of it, but it was way too melodramatic about it. With some better writing, this movie could have been a modern classic and reinvigorated the franchise not only for the new generation who weren't even alive when the first one came out, but the old fans who watched it growing up.


----------



## Lozek (Mar 25, 2007)

Pauly said:


> I didn't realise this all CG-fest was out now/soon! And neither did you???
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/teenagemutantninjaturtles/trailer2/




Come on, British version please!!!! Teenage Mutant HERO turtles!!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 28, 2007)

Awesome movie - my friends and I saw this on the weekend but we played Turtles in Time on SNES before we left.


----------



## Variant (Mar 28, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I'm a fan of the ultra-violent original comics. I believe those were the original Eastman & Laird comics, but i could be wrong. I was so young when the TV show came out, that it's a part of my childhood. I loved the show when I was 8 or 9 years old or so.



Yup, that was them. I read the Eastman & Laird comics from pretty much the begining up through the early Dark Horse stuff and loved it. The cartoon-ized Turtles were an ambomination. Also, if you're an origninal E&L TMNT fan, check out the RPG stuff from Palladium. Believe it or not, its a phenominal setting to run a dark, and bizzare game, even if you don't opt for mutant player characters. Oops... my dork is showing.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 28, 2007)

Does anyone know why they shortened the name to just TNMT? Is it a legal thing, or are they trying to make it look cool?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 28, 2007)

^ The two current animated series have been going by TMNT so that's probably why.


----------

